# Willard bugs



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

How bad are the bugs right now? wanting to go up there in the morn but not if the bugs are bad.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

The "bugs" are what the "bugs" are on Willard... that's just how fishing goes there... 

That said, the jet-skiers don't seem to be out "in force" yet, and depending on the weather, maybe not even the "******* skiers" too. (don't get me wrong, skiing is fun, and those "water wienies" look like fun too), but there's a ton of water there that they could play in that wouldn't mess up fishing.

So, let's talk "midges"... well, it's Willard bay... expect them, and prepare to deal with them... the mosquitoes don't seem to be too bad yet, but they aren't the annoying ones.

Shoot, just get out and go fishing! Put some spray on for the biting bugs, deal with the non-biters, catch a 5lb Wiper, and your problems are solved. (just my humble opinion)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Why does Willard seem to have more bugs than most lakes?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The swamps all around it are a breeding ground for the bugs.
When it's warm and no wind, that place can drive me nuts with the bugs.
I stay away from Willard on hot summer days.
There are other places to go to that doesn't have the bugs.

I can't emagine camping there in the summer.


----------

